# Guns in School (1st Grader)



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

I would like everyone's opinion of an event that occurred last week in my hometown.
On Tuesday 04/25/06 a first grade boy took a handgun to school with him. He was apparently waving the gun on the bus on the way to school and was caught with it. Obviously he was suspended and turned over to the police. On Thursday his father was the front page story as police raided his house and he was caught with crack and several illegal handguns (talk about a positive role model). I believe that the child had one of his fathers' guns when he was on the bus with it.
I was just kind of wandering what everyone thought should be done to the 1st grader. The Superintendent of the school that he goes to will be deciding his fate on Monday (I will post what is decided). The Superintendent is on record as saying that he is unsure of what course of action that he will take. He says that on one hand his district has a zero tolerance policy and that normally it would be automatic expulsion for the school year, but he has also stated that that policy is designed for middle school and high school age kids. He has stated that he is unsure as to what to do since the child was only six and had a drug dealer for a dad. I am of the feeling that I don't think coming down on the child is the right thing to do. I am not sure that a 6 year old really has the ability to determine what he did was that wrong, especially with the influence that his dad had. I would like to hear what others opinions are on the child and what would be fitting punishment.
On a side note, things are not going so well for old dad. Aside from the crack dealing and weapons charges prosecutors are charging him with 26 counts of felony child endangering (1 for each kid on the bus that his son brought the gun on) and it will likely be a long long time before he sees the outside world again. I personally would like to see him castrated so that he can no longer contaminate the world, but that's just me and I am not the most lenient of people. Your thoughts?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If the story is as you told it and I have no reason to think other wise, I would be for doing nothing to the boy other than to try and explain to him in terms he could understand that what he did was bad and dangerous. Question I have though is where is the mother in all this?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would have to agree with Gohon, a six year old kid doesn't know much, especially when he has an idiot father for a teacher. Throw the book at the old man, and find help for the kid. I also wonder where the heck is mom in all this?

It sounds like the principle might have a bit of common sense, or should I say uncommon sense. It's much better than the schools where they expel first graders who come to Halloween as a fireman and have a plastic axe.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

I don't know where the mom is in all of this. I don't remember anything being written about it. I will go back and reread the articles and post whatever I find out, plus the Superintendents results tomorrow. My CPU at home blew up the other day and I am waiting on the UPS guy to bring another one so my only access is at work right now.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i'd have to agree with the general concensus. not much you can do to the kid, he's only 6, and I'm sure he didn't understand his actions. chances are he'll be sent to a foster home or sent with a relative, so expulsion probably wouldn't matter anyways. the father should be locked away with the rest of the crap on this planet. expulsion may be extreme for a 6 year old, so i'd agree with you guys and say go after the dad.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Results are in...... The Superintendent has expelled the boy for the remainder of the school year (about 5 weeks). Ohio law requires that any student caught taking a gun to school is expelled for a calender year. There are a few provisions such as the childs age that can be taken into consideration. There was mention of the mom, apparently she was living in the same home and allowing this to go on. There was apperently other children in the home when police raided it. The other guns in the house were within reach of the other children, this after the first child was caught with the gun at school. I guess the boy is currently living with relatives out of the area. Sad situation all around.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I would take all the children out of that home and envirenment, put BOTH parents in prison.
Put the kids in good foster care in a different school Dis. and require a hunter safety course or gun safety course of some sort, and some community service for the child that had the gun. Also put that kid in the Boy Scouts so he wont turn to gangs for his belonging needs.


----------

